
DolphinAttack: Hacking Siri and Alexa through inaudible commands - Jerry2
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90139019/a-simple-design-flaw-makes-it-astoundingly-easy-to-hack-siri-and-alexa
======
macrael
Where did the front page discussion of this go?

